# SD/DVR's



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

What are the current Model(s) # of SD/DVR's that Direct offers?
Is there any one that is better than the others?
Is there anyone that I should stay away from?

I am looking for one to add to my son's room, so I can record his shows, and he can watch them without using the DVR in the Family room.

I think I might purchase from Solid Signal, Has anyone had good luck with them?

any help is appreciated.. Thank You


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

we have "First Look" reports, we have tons of user's posts about each model, we had discussions what DTV would deliver if you'll order from them ...

Yes, if you will buy from other companies, you'll get exactly the model.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

For SD the only choices are the R15 and R16. The R16 is the better choice, however if you have HD anyplace in the house I would get an HD DVR. There is also the R22 but I don't think you can order that model.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> For SD the only choices are the R15 and R16. The R16 is the better choice, however if you have HD anyplace in the house I would get an HD DVR. *There is also the R22 but I don't think you can order that model.*


You can still purchase an R22 as an "Open Box Item" special from Solid Signal for $79.00.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...US-DVR-Digital-Multi-Satellite-Receiver--(R22)


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I'll second the recommendation, that if you have HD in your house already, get another HD DVR..the monthly cost is identical, and the upfront cost is nominal. It doesnt really make sense to buy SD if you already have HD in your setup, even if its just an old SD tv.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I would tend to agree, I have a HR23-700 in the Living room..and the monthly cost would be the same, but the up-front cost from my research is the SD/DVR's are $100 cheaper than the HD/DVR's..I know it does not sound like much, but money is a little tight right about now.
It is food for thought. I know there are a number of models of HD/DVR's..I have heard good things about the 24. I might have to look into purchasing one of those.

Thank you for you input.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

PK6301 said:


> I would tend to agree, I have a HR23-700 in the Living room..and the monthly cost would be the same, but the up-front cost from my research is the SD/DVR's are $100 cheaper than the HD/DVR's..I know it does not sound like much, but money is a little tight right about now.
> It is food for thought. I know there are a number of models of HD/DVR's..I have heard good things about the 24. I might have to look into purchasing one of those.
> 
> Thank you for you input.


Upfront the cost would seem to be cheaper, but you'll likely want to replace that SD box with HD should you upgrade the Tv. Depending on several factors, D* may also negotiate that $100 difference (and more) on the HD box.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

dsw2112 said:


> Upfront the cost would seem to be cheaper, but you'll likely want to replace that SD box with HD should you upgrade the Tv. Depending on several factors, D* may also negotiate that $100 difference (and more) on the HD box.


Of course my biggest regret is that when I had my system installed a few months back I never considered running the cable into my sons room or ordering the equipment for it. Now that I want to do it, I find out it will cost a small fortune.:grin:.. I do not think it would be hard to run the cable to his room it is only about a 10 foot shot. The HD/DVR is around another $200 bucks. (Can I go back in time about 4 Months and have a do-over ?? :hurah

Oh well Live and Learn..


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

PK6301 said:


> Of course my biggest regret is that when I had my system installed a few months back I never considered running the cable into my sons room or ordering the equipment for it. Now that I want to do it, I find out it will cost a small fortune.:grin:.. I do not think it would be hard to run the cable to his room it is only about a 10 foot shot. The HD/DVR is around another $200 bucks. (Can I go back in time about 4 Months and have a do-over ?? :hurah
> 
> Oh well Live and Learn..


Since you already have HD service on your account, if you purchase an R22 it will be "HD enabled" to the functional equivalent of an HR21.

My brother was in the same situation a few months ago with a tight budget and took this $79.00 offer from Solid Signal. Though you will have to run the cabling yourself.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Since you just got your DirecTV "a few months back" the R22 from Solid Signal sounds like the best idea since it will only extend your commitment those same "few months".

Just be sure they include 2 little devices called "BBC's" unless you have SWM. To find out, see how many satellite cables go to your main HD DVR. If it is just one cable, you have SWM. If it is two, you need the BBC's (block converters) to make an R22 receive HD.


----------

